
Fervor – A full stack react/graphql framework - parris
https://github.com/fervorous/fervor/wiki
======
parris
I'm the author AMA! The reason we built this was that we wanted to produce
react/graphql projects quickly. We were tired of endless setup to get all the
features we wanted. In addition we wanted an easy way to upgrade the different
projects we had, and be able to own the data rather than using a SaaS platform
for the data side of things. We use postgraphql so graphql apis are auto
generated from knex migrations. We use apollo under the hood and redux as
well. Also, we built out some really handy Form helpers and other components.
A big goal was to make as many aspects as possible declarative, and to make
setup of projects relatively config free (or at least config light).

Oh I should also say, come contribute :)!

